# New Oakley Fast Jacket... but what lenses?



## theidoctor (Apr 14, 2012)

So i just went all out on some new sunglasses this week, but im kind of debating on the lenses. 

the lenses i got were black polarized - which i am now thinking are way too dark for what i want and red iridium - Non polarized.


I am gonna go back and replace the lenses, but wanted t get some tips. 

I am definitely getting the G30 polarized when they get in or whenever i can find another oakley store that has them.

For my second, i can either keep the red iridium, or go with the persimmon which i like, or something different. 

I dont plan on switching it out too much, but i feel like that may be a good little set and i can purchase additional ones later if i wanted to i guess.

------------
Anyways, i am in virginia so its not like im looking at the sun all the time and need the black polarized. Which is why i want to switch to the g30. 

im not sure what other lenses there are. I keep hearing v28? But not sure if it will work with the fast jackets or how much of a difference it is between the g30.


what do you guys think?


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have the Transitions and love them. Don't need to change lenses at all. 
I also have a pair of persimmons for really cloudy days.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

theidoctor said:


> So i just went all out on some new sunglasses this week, but im kind of debating on the lenses.
> 
> the lenses i got were black polarized - which i am now thinking are way too dark for what i want and red iridium - Non polarized.
> 
> ...


Clear ones for cloudy or ride near sun down. Helps prevent bugs in your eyes.


----------



## triumph3banger (Jun 13, 2012)

I love the Blue Iridiums in my Half Jackets.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I love my Fire lenses for everything but the cloudiest days or night. I have clear lenses as well, but don't use them much unless it's really cloudy. I think I'm going to pick up a set of transitions for the best of both worlds since I usually ride during hours when the sun changes drastically.


----------



## theidoctor (Apr 14, 2012)

I have transitions on my prescriptions and i was a little disappointed that it doesnt work in the car... but i love it the rest of the time. 

I ride so fast that they have a hard time keeping up with me  

I may think about the transitions, but i don't think i can spend any more for them. 

----------
anyways, i tried out my black polarized today in chicago and they are pretty amazing. The only thing was that by 4 pm, i thought it was already getting dark. I dont want to have to switch out the lenses all the time. In fact, i was hoping to get just one set of lenses so it would be cheaper, but it doesnt work that way.

Definitely going with g30's and maybe the grey ones for when i dont feel like looking so sexy.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm a fan of Fire Iridium Polarized. They're 15% polarized with a reddish base. They're great for very bright days, and don't make you feel blinded while going under a canopy of shade. If it's hazy hot and humid, they're also very nice. That black shade is a 9% shade, which is pretty dark. I'd consider them too dark if you find yourself in some shady areas (under trees or tunnels). It can be really scary on a descent. 
Blue and greenish lenses tend to be better for intense glare reduction. Greens and brows tend to enhance contrast (makes greens greener, while still reducing glare)
As for Polarized. it's not even a question. Life is too short. You only get one set of eyes. ONLY use polarized. The glare reduction may not seem that important, or may not have such an impact on you, but polarized filters out glare that non polarized cannot. 
If you really want to get into it, you can google an oakley lens color websight that breaks down each color they offer, and has some serious sunglass geeks chiming in.
Just make sure you go polarized!
Transition lenses are also really nice. i prefer Bolle transitions to Oakleys. i've been told they're the same, however the glare reduction of the bolles is noticeably better, than my oakleys, and the Bolle's tint significatnly darker in bright sunlight than my oakley transitions did. I think the bolle i have are recoil. I gave my transition oakleys to my nephew. 
If you're looking at THE BEST POSSIBLE lense clarity, glare reduction and contrast, my number one favorite shades are Serengeti, followed by Smith. These are glass lenses, though, for driving and wearing outside NOT riding.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

triumph3banger said:


> I love the Blue Iridiums in my Half Jackets.


+1....I like the Blue Iridium on my Fast Jackets for general use, not too dark and the colors pop more. But I also like the Fire Iridium on my Split Jackets for long rides on the bright, sunny days...perfect.


**


----------



## dakrisht (Aug 30, 2012)

triumph3banger said:


> I love the Blue Iridiums in my Half Jackets.


+1 

Love these lenses. Go polarized. I've tried nearly all Oakley lenses and these are my favorites.


----------



## theidoctor (Apr 14, 2012)

as far as transitions go, anyone like the clear to black? The only thing is when im in the car, how "clear' is it. these are kind of my all the time sunglasses for now.


----------



## bitterertundra0 (Jun 17, 2012)

bikerjohn64 said:


> I have the Transitions and love them. Don't need to change lenses at all.
> I also have a pair of persimmons for really cloudy days.


How do you like the persimmons? I ordered them in my perscription by suggestion of the place which I buy lenses, but they won't arive for another week or so.


----------



## davidcarson48 (Nov 18, 2011)

I love my Persimmon!


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Positive red for the road. Not too dark not too light. If you golf at all the g30 are amazing and work best in grass, as green and browns become enhanced. Great mtb lenses too. If all road, the vr28 are very similar but with an amber base instead of the rose base on g30. 

If you ride at dusk, or in low light, try a pair of the hi intensity yellow. May be harder to find now but they seem to actually make it brighter.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

bitterertundra0 said:


> How do you like the persimmons? I ordered them in my perscription by suggestion of the place which I buy lenses, but they won't arive for another week or so.


I love them so much that I have a spare persimmon for my M-frame and also for my Radar. Perfect choice for MTBing.

One thing to watch for with prescription (RX) lenses made by Oakley is how your eyes will adjust to the fair amount of curvature of the lens. 

I have a pair of XLJ's for which I had RX lenses made for them. 
They really made my eyes feel "buggy"; feeling like they were under pressure. It turned out the "center" was off a bit so the first pair were sent back to Oakley for a redo. 
The second pair came and the centers were ok but my eyes not being used to the curvature of the lens; still have some trouble getting used to it. Kind of makes me feel a little nauseous. Still adjusting. 
Hopefully yours will be ok.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

theidoctor said:


> as far as transitions go, anyone like the clear to black? The only thing is when im in the car, how "clear' is it. these are kind of my all the time sunglasses for now.


My transitions are the clear to black. I believe it's referred as the Black Iridium Transitions. 

Transitions don't work too well in the car since the windows block a lot of the UV light so the tinting effect will be minimal. I find that it's the same for my prescription glasses with have transition lenses too.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I use Fire Iridium on my Flak and Fast Jackets. 
Just ordered a set of Blue Iridium, but don't like them as much as the Fire. 

I had polarized lenses when I first started riding and swear I almost died because of it. 
I will never own polarized again. They don't transition the shadows very well for me and the road just turns black with no depth perception. Heard this from other people too. 
Polarized might be good for fishing, but IMO, that's it.


----------



## theidoctor (Apr 14, 2012)

Man good. To know about the prescription lenses thing. That may be why I still get headaches after wearing them for a little bit.

And good to know about polarized ones as well.


----------



## ShutterBugSteve (Jul 15, 2012)

Just my personal experience with polarized lenses from any manufacturer... I get headaches from wearing polarized lenses... When I got my Oakley's, I went the polarized route but couldn't wear them because they gave me crazy headaches and made me nauseous. I went back to the Oakley store to see if this was normal, or a defective pair of glasses... They told me there is a certain percentage of people that just can't wear polarized lenses for just this reason... I exchanged the polarized for non-polarized and I've been a happy camper.

So, if the polarized lenses are causing you problems, it may not be that the lenses are imperfect, it could be that your eyes are not compatible with polarized lenses.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Polarized may also pose a problem reading your bike computer, depending on the model and angle you view the computer.

Personally, I dont think polarized is necessary, especially at the premium $$$ it commands from Oakley. I do have a pair of polarized aviators I wear for non-sport use that I like, but have had no issues with non-polarized on the bike.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

theidoctor said:


> That may be why I still get headaches after wearing them for a little bit.


It's exactly what I was feeling.


----------



## bitterertundra0 (Jun 17, 2012)

From what I understand the G30 is a good all-around lens (I have not used it). The Red Iridium (similiar to Revo Red Mirror I have which are not Oakley, I think) is better for sunny days, and persimmon is better for low light days (I'm waiting for mine to arrive). I think it will depend on what amount of available light you generally ride in.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

I wear polarized in all my glasses, cycling or not. No problems of any kind. Moreover, under the typical riding conditions the difference between the picture produced by polarized and non-polarized lenses is very subtle and barely perceptible.


----------



## theidoctor (Apr 14, 2012)

Well it looks like Oakley may have lost me as a customer. I opted in for some Maui Jim's and figure I will go with something cheap for the riding. 

I returned my fast jackets but not without some hassle. Apparently, after 3 days of owning these shades, and not even using the positive red iridium, the red ones got a "minor scratch"... but to the oakley sales person , I might as well have blended it in a pile of gravel. Pretty lame that he wouldn't take it back because of that, even though they boast about how indestructible their glasses are.

Anuways, its nothing about their products, just that lame experience I had with that one sales person.

Long story short, I ended up buying another pair of the red iridium so that I can return the whole package spotless!

Since I started this thread, I just thought I would let you guys know what I decided. If it weren't for me wanting to switch lenses I would have kept them.

But going through that I didn't really feel like a respected customer. Just someone who screwed up someone else's sales commission or something like that.

On another note. Rosey tinted glasses definitely put the rainy mood to another place. 

Annnnnddddd. If anyone is interested in some "scratchy" fast jacket lenses in the positive red color, I would be happy to ship them to whoever has a fair offer. 

I will send the receipt with it... and I will definitely post some pics.


----------



## bitterertundra0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Not my own artwork, but this pic pretty much sums up my reaction switching from Rudy to Oakley. Love, love, love the persimmons.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Love my vr28 polarized for everyday use, G30 for overcast, black for sunny and clear for night rides.


----------



## Aikea Guinea (Aug 1, 2012)

Gold Iridium Polarized and clear w/ my Flak Jackets. This seems to cover all the bases for me. The gold lens enhances contrast, which is great for clearly seeing even the subtle road imperfections at comfortable distances, and is not too dark for alternating clouds / sun or tree cover. I think it would take full snow or desert sands for me to require black or 9% or darker glasses. 

I might add an intermediate lens like a g30 or persimmon for the impending clouds and doom of winter.


----------

